# in a dilemma



## olooba

i am courting this lady whom i am about to marry.but the big problem is that this my lady used to live with the pastor and his wife of the same church due to broken home.amidst the preparation to get married it looks like the pastor is influencing the lady in all her decisions with respect to our marriage plans.she is 26 years of age and independent but fellowship at the church at the moment.i don't know whether she is trying to please this pastor or what,she doesn't want to listen and respect my views as the man to be married to.it baffles my mind because i really love this lady very much.i need a direction to this problem,please help me...


----------



## Faiora

I think you're not getting responses because it isn't really clear that you have a relationship with her. You say you love her, but you haven't said anything about how you interact with her or what kind of relationship you have. 

Share some more info, and it will be easier for us to give you our opinions and suggestions.


----------

